# אישורי הגעה בטלפון.. מה אומרים?



## הילהוגיל (1/5/12)

אישורי הגעה בטלפון.. מה אומרים? 
חברים עושים לנו אישורי הגעה. אני רוצה לכתוב להם טקסט מה לומר שלא יתקעו..
מה אומרים? איך?

מתקשרים מהאולם או אירוע של... ?
משפט כמו רצינו לשאול אם אתם מגיעים נשמע לי פחות "מזמין"....

הצעות נוסח?


----------



## המרחפת (1/5/12)

נוסח לאישורי הגעה 
שלום, אנחנו מתקשרים מהקייטרינג "חלומות קסומים" לגבי החתונה של יעל ורן, ביום חמישי ה-43 במאי. 
אנחנו מבקשים לאשר את הגעתכם. 

כמה אנשים?
נא לבוא בנעליים נוחות. תודה רבה!


----------



## simplicity83 (1/5/12)

וגם, לא לשכוח - 
שחברים שלכם שמתקשרים "מטעם האולם" ידעו להסביר בגדול איפה הוא נמצא...
כבר שמעתי על מישהו ששאל איך מגיעים ולחבר שהתקשר לא היה מושג איפה נמצא האולם 

בנוסף כמו שהמרחפת כתבה, זה המקום לציין אם יש הערות 
כגון לבוא בלבוש חם/ נעליים נוחות/ להביא בגד ים וכל דבר שעולה על דעתך
כמו גם הסברים על מיקום החניה אם זה באולם שיש לו חניה נפרדת או הזמנה שמהווה אישור חניה וכו'


----------



## חדשים בעסק (2/5/12)

מעבר לנוסח 
באמת לא לשכוח לתדרך אותם על פרטים חשובים על האולם והאירוע.
כמובן שאם אתם יודעים פרטים חשובים על אורחים מסויימים רצוי לכתוב ליד השמות ולהגיד לחברים.
דברים כמו:
- לברר ספציפית על מס' ילדים שמגיעים עם אורחים מסוימים, 
- אורחים בעייתיים בהתמצאות שצריך לתדרך טוב, 
- להזכיר לחברים מסוימים אולי להביא משהו וכו'.


----------



## יום וליל (3/5/12)

לדעתי פשוט להגיד 
שהם מתקשרים כדי לוודא ששלומי קיבל את ההזמנה 
והאם הוא מגיע, אם כן כמה אנשים מגיעים.

אני אף פעם לא מבינה למה הרצון לשקר (גם אם זה שקר קטנטן ולבן).

אלי התקשרו לוודא הגה, אמרה בחורה שהיא מהאולם XXX ןהיא רוצה לוודא שאני מגיעה.
אמרתי כמובן וביקשתי ומסור לחתן ד"ש.
הבחורה התחילה לגמגם ולהגיד לי שהיא מהאולם,
אמרתי לה בצחוק שאולי היא מהאולם אבל בפלא פון שלי רשום "חתן (שם החתן) בית"

אנשים לא באמת יבואו יותר כי האש של אשורי ההגעה היא נחמד ומזמין.
אחרי 100 שיחות אף אחד לא מזמין.


----------



## גוייאבה מעופשת (4/5/12)

איזה קטע אדיר...


----------



## edens song (4/5/12)

הרגת אותי 
עם החתימה


----------



## גוייאבה מעופשת (4/5/12)

טנקס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה הדבר היחיד שעוד קצת מציל את כבודי עם הניק הזה...


----------



## edens song (4/5/12)

היי, זה אחלה ניק שבעולם, ואל תתני לאף אחד להגיד לך אחרת!


----------



## חובבת חוק (5/5/12)

עשיתי את זה במו ידיי 
"שלום, אני מדברת עם X ?
מדברת X מחברת ההפקות WEDIT, בנוגע לחתונה של X ו-X בתאריך X.X.X.
רצינו לדעת אם אתם מגיעים, וכמה".

פשוט וקל.


----------



## Sweet Fantasy (5/5/12)

למה אליי לא התקשרת? לא רציתי לבוא בכלל


----------



## חובבת חוק (6/5/12)

כי לאלה שידענו ש... 
לא רוצים לבוא כלל - לא התקשרנו


----------

